
Elasticsearch: 10,000ft view - pwnedbilly
http://www.autodeist.com/2016/elasticsearch/
======
pwnedbilly
I've made some changes/clarifications thanks to heads up from two of the
Elasticsearch guys.

Thanks guys! :)

------
sam_lowry_
"Your lucene index must be in memory"… holy crap!

~~~
polyfractal
This isn't true, just fyi. Lucene actually relies on the OS' filesystem cache
heavily. A Lucene index (e.g. an Elasticsearch shard) is composed of many
small "segments". Each segment is an immutable file, which allows the OS to
aggressively cache them.

But if your index is larger than available memory (very common), the OS will
naturally start paging the segments on/off disk as required.

That's the root of the "give no more than 50% of your memory to ES" advice,
since the other 50% is needed by the OS FS cache for Lucene segments

Source: I'm an Elasticsearch dev :)

~~~
pwnedbilly
Thanks for the heads up, not sure where I've picked up that idea - will update
accordingly :)

